

Warren Buffet in 2002 Berkshire Letter - "Derivatives a Time bomb" [pdf] - jonmc12
http://www.fintools.com/docs/Warren%20Buffet%20on%20Derivatives.pdf

======
brentr
He spent time on CNBC a few years ago talking about the exact same thing with
Maria Bartiromo.

------
jshen
why is this a new problem? What changed?

~~~
jonmc12
nothing.. it just shows the beginning of a historical record of Buffett
repeatedly warning about the danger of derivatives, and the financial world as
a whole not listening. This week would be Mr. Buffett's 'I told you so'
moment, if he was so inclined.

